# Striper Poaching



## VMI-Kayaker (Jun 12, 2011)

Just got back in from being out since 8:30, will follow up with full 'fishing news', but does *anyone have the VMRC number?*
Caught 3 different people, each on separate incidences tonight, at Lesner, catching and keeping numerous* (we're talking 6-8 striper per person*, avg size being 18inches, smallest 16, being tossed into a bucket, then tossed into a white Hyundai sedan.
Soon as I said "Yea, thats illegal, they backpeddaled and ran while saying "Oh, so I should throw back right (after being on the sand after 15minutes), and by _"throw back in"_, you mean into the Food Lion trash bag that you left on the beach.

Yea, I've got your License plate Bud


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

VMRC Hotline: 1-800-541-4646

If you see violations in Federal waters try the Coast Guard: http://coastguardnews.com/coast-gua...st-catching-striped-bass-poachers/2011/01/19/


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

I saw some Aholes doing the same thing the other night. I called the VMRC right away. They were gone by the time they came to the inlet. Hey effin jerks, if you are reading this....you are being watched!!!!


----------



## VMI-Kayaker (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, the number I 'Googled' last night when I tried calling was straight to a machine?
....but it was at night, and on a friend's Crackberry, and boy is it crack to some people??? Hence I try to avoid such Evils with a heavy dose of salt water ....fly fishing


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

For repeated violations and requests for increased enforcement email the boss .(i.e. the head of VMRC enforcement.)


Col. Rick [email protected]

[email protected]>


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't stand people like that. They give good honest sportsmen a bad name. You did the right thing calling and reporting. I saw alot of people down at rudee's in November keeping alot of dink trout and called and made a report myself.


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

i hope they get caught. i hate that [email protected]#.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Looking at the above post the addresses got goofy.

For repeated violations and requests for increased enforcement email the boss .(i.e. the head of VMRC enforcement.)


Col. Rick Lauderman 
[email protected]


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Copied and pasted your initial thread to [email protected] and this was his reply this morning. 

" Thanks for the tip, I will have the matter looked into."


----------



## VMI-Kayaker (Jun 12, 2011)

Much appreciated. 
I'm back up at Virginia Military Institute, so no longer able to 'educate' John Q. Public of cast-netting & other illegal forms of catching, of a certain _foreign country of origin background_, anymore.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

It is legal to use a cast net to catch food fish EXCEPT striped bass. 

The only legal way to catch striped bass for recreational purposes is hook and line. Another way that the species is unique in this respect in VA regulations.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

You must be good if you can tell what county of origin a person is just by looking at them.
I need to go and stir my beans...


----------



## VMI-Kayaker (Jun 12, 2011)

Their heavy accent, and language, which I too speak, was a *dead giveaway*, sorta like the fish they poached.
There's some bonuses to growing up overseas in the Micronesian islands courtesy of the U.S. Navy


----------

